# duck boat blind



## GA Swamp Duck (Aug 13, 2013)

What do ya'll use for backing when you use the grass panels??? Need some ideas and where to get it thanks


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 13, 2013)

Killer elite blind frame. cost about a hundred bucks. pick up ll the stuff you need at home depot or lowes


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 13, 2013)

For backing I'm gonna use silt fence material and chicken wire


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 14, 2013)

If you get the rain blocker material that goes behind the avery blind you will have something that blocks the wind, rain, and will hold up.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 14, 2013)

*Just a thought*



thompsonsz71 said:


> For backing I'm gonna use silt fence material and chicken wire



I would use net. Chicken wire works. People that have used grass dont use anything but grass. Heavey neck has a Killer Elite Blind frame and only has grass on his blind frame.  You guys can spend that money if you want to. Burlap with spanish moss zip tied ( tie wraped) to it works great and will break up your outline. The spanish moss is grey but can be painted any color you want and really looks goog. Just be careful to kill all the bugs in it. When you collect the moss put in a trash bag with moth balls for about a week.


----------



## GA Swamp Duck (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm going to be using it mostly is saltwater so I don't think chicken wire will work. Do they make a silt screen that has holes in it that's not orange??


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 14, 2013)

Silt fence is black


----------



## Barroll (Aug 14, 2013)

Use sunshade material. You can get it from lowes. It is similar material to a silt fence. Works good and is durable


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 15, 2013)

Iron side in max 4 and then I tiewrap palmeto fronds to it.


----------



## caver101 (Aug 15, 2013)

Us north GA fellas don't have Spanish moss or palmettos.

Barroll, what section is the sun shade material in at lowes?


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Aug 16, 2013)

We've used a brown tarp... Only problem is when the sun is shining it can produce glare. Nothing a can of spray paint couldn't fix though


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Aug 16, 2013)

I've got landscaping weed block material on mine..works great and you can find it anywhere for cheap.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 16, 2013)

*I can send you all you need.*



caver101 said:


> Us north GA fellas don't have Spanish moss or palmettos.
> 
> Barroll, what section is the sun shade material in at lowes?


  It will be cheaper than what your gona buy and it works in north GA cause I have used it. . Send me you address and I will send you a bunch. You can buy Spanish moss on line all day long. 10 pounds will go along way attached to camo burlap. It goes for allot cheaper than that grass your gona buy and it will last 3 time longer. Attach to your camo burlap with black zip ties and paint it. 

You can also buy palm fronds on line. Allot of church organizations use them on palm Sunday. They cost allot more than the Spanish moss and they may not last as long.  I don't know what the big deal is with marsh grass in north Georgia is cause all the lakes Ive hunted on north Georgia do not have marsh grass like we do on the coast. If you need some saw grass I can send that to you to.


----------



## caver101 (Aug 19, 2013)

PM sent Killer


----------



## davedirt (Sep 3, 2013)

I purchased some 600denier fabric that is water proof and has a camo pattern on it and it almost looks like the day I bought it ten years ago.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 4, 2013)

*Looking for a good tree*



caver101 said:


> PM sent Killer


 Will have you some moss soon


----------



## justlovetohunt82 (Sep 4, 2013)

I used green plastic gardening fence it was extremely easy


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 4, 2013)

*Got to use coated chicken wire*



GA Swamp Duck said:


> I'm going to be using it mostly is saltwater so I don't think chicken wire will work. Do they make a silt screen that has holes in it that's not orange??


 Thats what they make crab traps out of.


----------



## caver101 (Sep 5, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Will have you some moss soon



Thank you Sir!


----------



## caver101 (Sep 5, 2013)

GA Swamp Duck said:


> I'm going to be using it mostly is saltwater so I don't think chicken wire will work. Do they make a silt screen that has holes in it that's not orange??



Lowes carries a green construction barrier fence (similar to the orange construction fence) but it is dark green, flexible plastic type stuff and found in the garden section. 50' roll for $25. That is what I am using for the back of my grass and putting it on tomorrow. I will start a new thread with pics tomorrow.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 6, 2013)

I use Lawn weed control cloth. I been using it for years and it is like a wind blocker too. I get it at Sam's 6ft x 100ft for $29.95 but you can find it at lowes or the depo. Tie strap it to your frame and put your grass mats or what every you are using on top. It comes in grey or black. Plus it repels water too.


----------



## little rascal (Sep 6, 2013)

*Need to Mud your Blinds.*



> We've used a brown tarp... Only problem is when the sun is shining it can produce glare. Nothing a can of spray paint couldn't fix though
> __________________



Boys in Alabama do it religiously. Even the grass panels, looks a lot more natural. Fortunately there is still plenty of mud around this year!


----------

